# What do you think of these sunglasses?



## huggablesecret (Mar 30, 2007)

Summer is nearly here, so I'm going to get some nice sunglasses when I go down to London in a couple of weeks.







Anyway, what do you think? 
I have an oval face shape, ty


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 30, 2007)

If you have an oval face, you should be able to wear whatever you want. 

I won't give my opinion on the glasses, though, because I don't care for big glasses like that. They _are _fashionable right now. I have a small oval face, so any shape works for me, but big glasses like that make me look like a skinny Nicole Richie.


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 30, 2007)

lol, im worried about looking like a bug too


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

i like em..


----------



## Katura (Mar 30, 2007)

haha, I love them. I'm a huge fan of well...huge glasses. I boughta  pair of black ones with Black and white stripes on the side parts (?) and they are awesomely cute. I have a habit of buy cheapies though because they tend to get scratched and thrown around alot. My boyfriend cant stand that he cant see half of my face when I wear them...but I love them and wouldnt wear anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They will look awesome on you


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 30, 2007)

aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will post pics when i pick them up


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 30, 2007)

I love those...a LOT!


----------



## nykyblacksmith (Mar 31, 2007)

They are very pretty. I have a pair almost just like this, but the sides are plastic black as well.The black frames with the smoke lenses are the hottest! I have been on a mission to find some white ones like this , if anyone knows where I can find some, please let me know!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW they look sooo good


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 31, 2007)

I like them, the gold metalic sides makes it unique and less harsh than really thick pastic sides like some glasses I've seen.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

I love them!!! They're gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Woo woo!!!!! I love sunglasses by Oliver People and Christian Dior. They make GIGANORMOUS sunglasses...love em


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 2, 2007)

Those are HOT!! I am a fan of the big sunglasses look too!  What's even more important is that it covers the entire eye area and protects that thin skin from sun damage.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 2, 2007)

I really like them. I saw a pair of cheap ones like that the other day that caught my eye and I saw a girl this weekend wearing a similar pair that looked awesome. I'm going to have to go back and try the cheapie ones on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Femme (Apr 2, 2007)

Those ARE HOT! i love love love them!!


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Apr 5, 2007)

*These sunglasses are fabulous!
I think they would go really well with an oval shaped face! *


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 8, 2007)

they're cute :]


----------

